# Barnett Jackel



## larrymac1 (Dec 8, 2011)

I have read a variety of reviews on this bow. The price is right for me, but I would like some personal opinions. I would rather have 2coolers reviews than some body from California that had never shot a bow.


----------



## bollomb (Apr 23, 2013)

I have one. for the money its pretty good crossbow a little heavier than i would like but it gets the job done. i have killed 2 deer with mine in the 3yrs ive had it


----------



## Fishing Logic (Aug 25, 2005)

I have one as well. Definitely not a high end crossbow but, for the money not bad. Had mine a few years. A couple things I would recommend 100 grain fixed broad head & a 4 x 32 scope. Them red dot ones suck especially in low light. 

Good luck


----------



## oakforestmx (Feb 9, 2011)

A buddy bought one last year and it shoots good groups and plenty fast.


----------



## larrymac1 (Dec 8, 2011)

*Crossbow*

Thanks, The feedback is much appreciated.


----------

